# Looking for someone open to a new experience!



## Deleted member 112695 (Jun 17, 2018)

I want someone who is on the higher end of literacy in the English language, male or female is fine, and most preferably 18+

I want to invent a “steampunk” furry equivalent world which takes place in the mid-1800s London, England. I take the character role of a Westminster Presbyterian minister, and my keen sense of trouble and detective-like instincts has led me to believe a foreign and yet unknown specie(s) is plotting to take over London. The evidence and autopsy of periodic “jack ripper-like” murders in the streets, and overheard conversation, have been contributing factors to my believing this.
What you will be in this is up to you, but I ask you keep it relevant to the time period.

Of course, that is just the overarching theme. I want there to be naturally occurring sub-plots. Action, mystery, romance, etc.

PM me if interested!

If this becomes successful, I may keep a catalogue of events and details that happen and open the world to more people (maybe).


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jun 17, 2018)

What also makes my character interesting is that I am a minister during the 1800s but also a closeted bisexual. There are some complications about me that you must navigate through.


----------



## LuxerHusku (Jul 3, 2018)

Interesting summary. I wish I could join, but I have very little knowledge of how England mid-1800s works.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

LuxerHusku said:


> Interesting summary. I wish I could join, but I have very little knowledge of how England mid-1800s works.


I’m open to other types of RP


----------



## LuxerHusku (Jul 3, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> I’m open to other types of RP


It would be rude not to do your orginal story though.


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

LuxerHusku said:


> It would be rude not to do your orginal story though.


It’s up to you!


----------

